# Wanted Club or Lease Near Warner Robins



## hoppie (Dec 6, 2010)

I am currently in the market for a new club or lease. I have been running a club for the past two years, but have a child on the way and will not be able to put as much prep time into it as before. I am not a meat hunter. I only shoot does with a bow if I do and truly am looking for a buck to put on the wall. I understand many do not share that sentiment, but I am not picky at this point and would love to hear of all possible opportunities. I teach and coach, but am willing to help work if needed. I am looking for something within 30 minutes of Warner Robins if not closer. Property with a good turkey populations is also desired if possible. Thanks for reading and feel free to PM me with any openings.


----------



## hoppie (Dec 12, 2010)

btt


----------



## hoppie (Dec 30, 2010)

btt


----------



## hoppie (Jan 13, 2011)

btt


----------



## hoppie (Jan 26, 2011)

btt


----------



## 02sporty (Jan 28, 2011)

Please give me a call. Chris.478.320.7292


----------



## Bucktattoo (Mar 24, 2011)

This is a over 30 minutes from Warner RObins, but is only an hour total. Hunting Club seeking members.  Telfair County -400 acres of planted pines, thinned in early 2010. Lots of Turkey and good deer. Camping allowed using generators.  Areas for food plots. Map/pin board for checking in and out for safety. $750 per year, with a total of 7 members. Family oriented club, no drug use or heavy drinking. Spouse and children included in membership (when accompanied by member). Email contact information to schedule time to view.


----------

